

A New Code of Character - coridactyl
http://farukat.es/journal/2011/12/631-new-code-of-character

======
coridactyl
My inaugural post to HN. Article is by Faruk Ateş of Modernizr with writing
help from me and a couple other badasses. Hope y'all enjoy.

